# General Business Category > Business Online Forum > [Opinion] Ready Made Online Stores - Drop-shipping

## Shana

Hi

Kindly share honest opinions / experiences / advice, regarding purchasing your first Ready Made Online Store.

Looking into purchasing and starting my own e-commerce drop-shipping business.

Have no experience.

Thanks

----------


## adrianh

We all use Take-a-lot 

DIY drop-shipping sucks because products can't be returned easily. I will NEVER buy from a DIY-drop-shipper

----------

Shana (09-Jul-21)

----------


## Shana

thanks A
take care

----------

